# [SOLVED] boot\BCD Error



## 10pmStalker

Please someone help, I cant boot into windows. I try to put the windows disk in but it is giving me the error screen before I get te chance to.


----------



## dai

*Re: boot\BCD Error*

is the bios set to boot from cd drive first


----------



## 10pmStalker

*Re: boot\BCD Error*

I did that. It says hit any button to load cd then I do that and instantly the error comes.


----------



## dai

*Re: boot\BCD Error*

what does the error message say in full


----------



## 10pmStalker

*Re: boot\BCD Error*

windows failed to start. A recent hardware of software change might be the cause.. then gives options on how to fix with the windows disk.

File: \Boot\CD

Status: 0xc000000f

Info: An error occurred while attempting to read the boot configuration data

I did just get a new keyboard. It was working all day and night yesterday til I tried to boot up this morning.


----------



## dai

*Re: boot\BCD Error*

is the disk a full version or an upgrade version
check the disk is clean
check it's bootable on another computer


----------



## 10pmStalker

*Re: boot\BCD Error*

im not sure what you mean by full or upgraded version.
how do I check if the disk is clean?
I cant check it on another computer since I only have an old dell, I dont think its compatible.


----------



## dai

*Re: boot\BCD Error*

if it has a cd drive it will do you only need to see if the install screen comes up
different disks
full retail
upgrade disk
oem disk
restore disk that comes with a pre-built computer from places like
dell
hp
gateway ect.


----------



## 10pmStalker

*Re: boot\BCD Error*

ok I will try that. Does this sound like its for sure a hard drive problem though? Would a brand new hard drive install work?


----------



## dai

*Re: boot\BCD Error*

my thoughts are you are trying to boot from a restore disk or a non bootable disk at this stage
what does it say on the disk label


----------



## 10pmStalker

*Re: boot\BCD Error*

for sure its bootable. I got into it to try to repair but there was an error so I had to manualy power off and since then I cant boot windows xp or vista disks.


----------



## dai

*Re: boot\BCD Error*

d/l and run the hard drive makers diognostic utility on the hard drive


----------



## 10pmStalker

*Re: boot\BCD Error*

ok I downloaded a diagnostic and burned to disk, it boots up fine but I have to accept the agreement and the mouse dosent work in that part, I cant just hit enter..

nevermind mouse works now, will let you know how it goes.

so I ran the diagnostic tool for seagate. It freeses almost right away once it starts scanning.

Invalid Opcode at 5C36 3046 3002 1BF2 08D3 31E8 59DE E850 EA07 5959 FO8B C00B 0374


----------



## 10pmStalker

*Re: boot\BCD Error*

ok I got it booted up, went to get an external cd drive and booted up my vista disk, it fixed the error. thanks alot for all your help.


----------



## dai

glad you have it sorted


----------

